# ClipArtBoom Offers Softball Designs In Vector, Digital Formats



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

ClipArtBoom (Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs) offers a full library of new softball designs in vector and digital (raster) formats. There are 35 vector designs and three digital designs that can be purchased individually or in money-saving packs. 

All designs are royalty free and have unlimited usage. The digital designs come as full-color images, which can be changed to suit the customer. They can be used for screen printing and digital printing including direct to garment, inkjet and laser digital transfers, and print and cut. 

The vector designs also can be used for screen printing as well as vinyl cutting. Images include balls, bats, gloves, players, bases, trophies, helmets, and more. The company also offers templates for sale to use for creating layouts for customer approval. New designs are added on a monthly basis.

To view the vector softball designs, go to Vector Softball Clip Art Designs. 
For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

